# My friends S3



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

I like this car! 
-MTM tuning. 265 hp.
-KW Variant 2 Coilovers
- 18" OZ Chrono


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: My friends S3 (rs_t)*

One more


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: My friends S3 (rs_t)*

My Mini and my friends S3!


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: My friends S3 (rs_t)*









Noice








...god I want an S3.


----------



## EVAK77FUA (Mar 31, 2005)

all i gotta say is damn!!!!!!!


----------



## Motzek (Sep 2, 2004)

How can I get one?!!!!


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (Motzek)*

I wish they would bring those to the U.S.







Love your rides http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: (mk_ultra')*

Is it so much to ask for them to show up on our side of the pond


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (SAPJetta)*

Brembo's comming...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (rs_t)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (travy420)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

